# Got me an environmentally friendly hummer



## pgm860 (Oct 24, 2003)

Now this is the kind of hummer that I love. I've been trying to get closer over the past couple of weeks. Today she let me get within a foot of her as she sat on the feeder drinking. Here are the results.



























Thanks
Praveen.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What breathtaking pics!

Thanks for shaeing


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Ohhhh, I want such a hummer too. Lovely.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WELL DONE!! Beautiful pictures!

Thank you for sharing!

Shi


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What amazing closeups! Those little birds are so bold for their size. Once I went out to refill the feeder while wearing a red shirt and had an Anna's come zipping up a few inches from my face. :O


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> What amazing closeups! Those little birds are so bold for their size. Once I went out to refill the feeder while wearing a red shirt and had an Anna's come zipping up a few inches from my face. :O


Gorgeous photos, Praveen! Terri .. the hummer probably mistook you for a gorgeous red blossom  

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> ...Terri .. the hummer probably mistook you for a gorgeous red blossom
> 
> Terry


I think you're right. 'Course the startle factor sent me sliding down a steep bank and richocheting off a tree.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Your pics are just amazing!!! I think you have some great entries for the OTHER category in the photo contest!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pete Jasinski said:


> Your pics are just amazing!!! I think you have some great entries for the OTHER category in the photo contest!!


I agree, Pete...     '

Shi
& Mr. Squeaks


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Praveen, I always look forward to seeing your name pop up starting a new thread because I just know there will be one of your beautiful pictures attached.

These pictures are no exception. Gorgeous.


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

Yeah you could easily blow the rest of us away in the photo competition! (ok week 4, aias and i will finally get it together and pick some pictures!!) Your pictures are amazing!! And I am with you, that is the only kind of hummer I'm down with!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

The little hummer probably gets better gas mileage from that sugar water.

I had a couple of those guys knock me over once when I was putting up Christmas decorations. I was laughing so hard I couldn't get up.
I was too close to the feeder and in the middle of a territory battle. My fault.


----------

